# Sprucing up the 314



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

I bought a 1980 314 off CL last Summer. Really nice condition except where a battery had busted, etching the sides of the dash tower. Since I had the cab & blower on it all Winter (never used them), I just recently got around to the re-paint. The engine & frame just got a cleaning & paint. Took the fender deck down to bare metal. 

Finished putting it back together today, first show is 1-1/2 weeks away! ~~ grnspot


----------

